# Logitech MX1000



## joanes (16 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,
Quelqu'un aurait il des problèmes avec sa logitech (pour moi la MX 1000) et Tiger? Avez-vous des soucis de driver avec les souris Logitech, genre plantage intempestif, non reconnaissance en sortie de veille etc...

(j'explore des pistes car ma machine recommence à faire des siennes)


----------



## bacman (16 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Quelqu'un aurait il des problèmes avec sa logitech (pour moi la MX 1000) et Tiger? Avez-vous des soucis de driver avec les souris Logitech, genre plantage intempestif, non reconnaissance en sortie de veille etc...
> 
> (j'explore des pistes car ma machine recommence à faire des siennes)



pas le moindre pb de mon côté, cherche plutôt une autre piste


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

Des nouvelles de Logitech :



			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version du Logitech Control Center, le logiciel qui permet de piloter les périphériques du constructeur, est disponible au téléchargement [1.5.0 - 7,2 Mo - Fr]. Le détail des corrections n?est pas donné.


 



			
				Logitech a dit:
			
		

> The Logitech Control Center (LCC) supports Mac OS X and allows you to program your keyboard and/or mouse buttons to perform different functions and to take full advantage of your Logitech keyboard, mouse or trackball. With the LCC and your Logitech keyboard, you can:
> ...
> The download file contains support for the following languages:
> 
> ...




Téléchargement direct...


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2005)

Merci les gars, je vais tout essayer


----------



## triton24 (30 Septembre 2005)

hello all, je voudrai savoir si il est possible de connecter ma mx 1000 sur un power book sans utiliser la base mais bien le bluetooth du power book kom recepteur uniquement, si oui: 

-comment m'y prendre ? 

-existe t'il un programme pour cela ? 



merci a vous


----------



## triton24 (2 Octobre 2005)

UP please :bebe:


----------



## triton24 (5 Octobre 2005)

personne sais ?


----------



## kozak (6 Octobre 2005)

la mx1000 est RF et non pas bluetooth... donc pour repondre a ta question, faire marcher la mx1000 sans sa base c'est impossible


----------



## rodolphetemoue (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
je viens d acheter une souris logitech mx1000 et les boutons suivant et précédent de la souris ne fonctionne pas.
Le logiciel control center ne fonctionne également pas ...
Quelqu un a t'il une réponse a cette question?
Merci


----------



## rodolphetemoue (3 Mars 2006)

Personne?


----------



## rodolphetemoue (4 Mars 2006)

?


----------



## rodolphetemoue (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## SirG (18 Mars 2006)

Même souci que toi, rodolphetemoue. Pas de fonctionnalité des boutons sur le côté gauche (Page précédente, suivante, et changement de programmes), et le logiciel Logitech Control Center ne fonctionne pas. J'ai donc pris celui sur le site de Logitech, mais pareil.

Depuis que j'ai eu une mise à jour de Tiger (désormais en 10.4.5), il y a plusieurs choses anormales. Je me disais que les mises à jour posaient des problèmes sous Windows, mais MacOS semble aussi concerné. 

Donc, si quelqu'un sit d'où provient ce problème, ce serait sympa de nous en faire part.


----------



## Mac iMesser (29 Mars 2006)

La souris Logitech MX 1000 n'est pas du tout adaptée au travail avec un portable.

Comme il est impossible d'utiliser la souris sans 
   sa volumineuse base de rechargement
+ cable de liaison USB avec l'unité centrale.
+ alimentation réseau + cable d'alimentaion !

On se retrouve au final avec un encombrement et un enchevêtrement de cables (notez le pluriel) TRÈS supérieur (en nombre et en volume) à une souris avec cable... La connectique de cette souris est largement dépassée...

En nomade, c'est tout simplement impensable.

En sédentaire, il faut (beaucoup) aimer les spaghettis.

Bref, ce produit est à fuir... Il a très mal vieilli.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Pour les portables, on trouve maintenant des mini-souris optiques qui ont un câble muni d'un enrouleur automatique très pratique. Pour des portables vraiment nomades, c'est moins galère, à mon sens, qu'une souris sans fil, avec les problèmes de base, d'alimentation et tout ce qui s'en suit.

J'en ai une (Thrustmaster, mais ce n'est pas la seule marque) qui malgré sa petite taille se man&#339;uvre très bien, et dispose, comme la plupart, de trois boutons plus molette, et n'a besoin d'aucun pilote sous OS X (sous OS 9 elle fonctionne avec les extensions USB de base, mais avec un seul bouton, mais le reste revient en utilisant USB Overdrive).


----------



## SirG (29 Mars 2006)

Pour les portables, la Logitech V500 est, une fois rangée dans sa pochette, très mince, et facilement rangeable dans la sacohe du portable. Son adaptateur USB ressemble à une clé USB en plus petit et se range dans la souris. Idéale!!!


----------



## Mac iMesser (29 Mars 2006)

D'accord avec SirG, la Logitech V500 est parfaite...

On trouve maintenant une V400 (je crois) avec deux petits boutons supplémentaire et une roue standard...

Que valent les (mini) Macally en version Bluetoooth ?


----------



## Gaël (29 Mars 2006)

Mais les drivers de ces souris sont-elles compatibles avec les mac intels ?

@+


----------



## SirG (29 Mars 2006)

Oui pour les MX1000 et V500. Je les ai toutes les deux et donc elles fonctionnent. Sauf que pour la MX1000, il semble y avoir une incompatibilité avec le logiciel fourni. De plus, les boutons latéraux ne fonctionnent pas (Précédent suivant et onglet).

Aucun souci avec la V500.


----------



## Miguelino (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir si on peut persononaliser les boutons des souris Logitech qui sont indiqués sur le site officiel comme non compatible Mac, comme la MX1000. J'aimerais acheté la 610, mais j'aimerais savoir si je peux malgré tout personnaliser les boutons, sinon j'achète plutôt une compatible.

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Miguelino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurais voulu savoir si on peut persononaliser les boutons des souris Logitech qui sont indiqués sur le site officiel comme non compatible Mac, comme la MX1000. J'aimerais acheté la 610, mais j'aimerais savoir si je peux malgré tout personnaliser les boutons, sinon j'achète plutôt une compatible.
> 
> Merci de me répondre



Essaie USB Overdrive !


----------



## Miguelino (12 Avril 2006)

Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas...


----------



## Helloyou (13 Avril 2006)

Bonne nouvelle !
Logitech vient de mettre à jour son LCC en version 2.0 qui apporte le support des Mac Intel.
Il faut souligner que Logitech est un des constructeurs de périphériques les plus réactifs. Ils n'ont pas attendu des mois et des mois pour mettre à jour leur driver.


----------



## takamaka (13 Avril 2006)

Ouais, on le précise dans la page Actu de Macgé et c'est ici que ca se passe


----------



## Miguelino (13 Avril 2006)

Helloyou a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle !
> Logitech vient de mettre à jour son LCC en version 2.0 qui apporte le support des Mac Intel.
> Il faut souligner que Logitech est un des constructeurs de périphériques les plus réactifs. Ils n'ont pas attendu des mois et des mois pour mettre à jour leur driver.



Mais avec ce logiciel, on peut paramètrer toutes les souris Logitech, où uniquement celle qui sont mensionnées compatibles mac ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai une MX1000 avec mon mac mini (G4). Elle fonctionne parfaitement, les cables sont cachés derriere, ça ne me gene pas.
Les boutons sont parametrables (par exemple bouton de pouce pour exposé "toutes les fenetres" et bouton page suivante configuré pour aller à l'onglet suivant sous safari).

Je suis personnellement tres content de cette souris, par contre, je n'ai pas installé LCC 2.0, la version precedente fonctionnant tres bien chez moi sous 10.4.6


----------



## SirG (13 Avril 2006)

Eh bien, sur mon iMac Intel, toujours pas de fonctionnement pour les touches du pouce. Normal, puisque sur le site officiel de Logitech, aucune mise à jour n'est disponible (toujours la version 1.6.2)



			
				Helloyou a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle !
> Logitech vient de mettre à jour son LCC en version 2.0 qui apporte le support des Mac Intel.
> Il faut souligner que Logitech est un des constructeurs de périphériques les plus réactifs. Ils n'ont pas attendu des mois et des mois pour mettre à jour leur driver.


 Pas sympa de faire déplacer les gens pour rien.

Je pense qu'avant d'émettre un tel jugement sur ceux qui cherchent à t'aider, tu devrais peut-être t'interroger sur la profondeur de tes propres recherches ... La preuve, c'est toi qui n'avait pas trouvé, Helloyou n'avait aucune raison de chercher à te mener en bateau.


----------



## lhallier (15 Avril 2006)

Je confirme le Logitech control center ( paramétrage des différents boutons ne fonctionne pas sous Mac Intel).
Je suis en version 1.3 je vais essayer avec 1.5.
@mitiés


----------



## lhallier (15 Avril 2006)

Suite à l'info de Helloyou , j'ai telécharger LCS 2.0 et ça marche.
Merci , bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Helloyou (15 Avril 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Pas sympa de faire déplacer les gens pour rien.



Il faut chercher un peu...

Le pilote est ici


----------



## SirG (15 Avril 2006)

Alors, tout d'abord, désolé de paraître aggressif, mais quand j'ai posté mon lien, seule la version 1.6. était disponible. Une mise à jour a due être faite ensuite. En effet, maintenant, la version 2.0 est disponible, et celle-ci corrige le problème.

Donc, mille excuses à Helloyou (et encore merci pour ta patience et le lien fourni ), et pour Pascal 77, je ne cherche pas à créer de malentendu sur ce forum. Je pensais, et j'avais mis un lien officiel pour le prouver) que cette version n'existait pas. JE ne savais pas qu'une mise à jour était en cours.

Voilà.

Enfin, ma souris fonctionne à 100 % de ses capacités.

Fin du topic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> et pour Pascal 77, je ne cherche pas à créer de malentendu sur ce forum. Je pensais, et j'avais mis un lien officiel pour le prouver) que cette version n'existait pas. JE ne savais pas qu'une mise à jour était en cours.



Ce n'est pas ton ignorance qui a justifié mon intervention, mais ta réaction : avant de penser qu'on cherchait à te ballader, tu aurais pu te remettre en question, et poster un truc du genre "Désolé, je ne le trouve pas, peux tu me poster un lien S.T.P."

Ceci dit, tu t'es excusé, donc incident clos.


----------



## SirG (22 Septembre 2006)

Depuis quelques jours, ma souris Logitech MX1000 n'est plus reconnue, par moment, par mon Mac. Pour la retrouver, soit je dois appuyer sur les boutons de 'RESET', soit débrancher et rebrancher le cordon USB. Tout simplement énervant!

Quelqu'un a-t-il ce souci? Si ou, que faire?


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2006)

J'ai parfois le même soucis en de sortie de veille prolongée. Ma solution : débrancher et rebrancher le cordon usb


----------



## SirG (23 Septembre 2006)

Après une déinstallation du Logitech Center puis une nouvelle installation à partir du fichier disponible sur le site, toujours aucune amélioration. Le logiciel ne détecte pas ma souris et je peine à l'utiliser (obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton en dessous de celle-ci). 

Enervé, j'utilise désormais celle de mon portable, une Logitech V500. Jusqu'à qu'une solution existe.


----------

